# Equinox



## Yob (5/8/14)

Been briefly discussed >HERE<

A New Aroma variety with a pronounced aroma profile with Citrus, tropical fruit, floral and herbal characteristics. Specific descriptors include lemon, lime, papaya and green pepper.

Alpha Acids
[SIZE=10.5pt]14.4 - 15.6%[/SIZE]

Beta Acids
[SIZE=10.5pt]4.6 - 5.1%[/SIZE]

Co-Humulone
[SIZE=10.5pt]31.7 - 38%[/SIZE]

Total Oil
[SIZE=10.5pt]2.9 mL / 100g :beerbang:[/SIZE][SIZE=10.5pt] [/SIZE]

General Trade Perception
[SIZE=10.5pt]The diversified and pronounced aroma characteristics combined with extremely high oil content and a tight cone structure make this hop variety very unique.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=10.5pt]From >HERE<[/SIZE]

[SIZE=10.5pt]Further write up from Brooklyn >HERE< with some info on the [/SIZE]parentage... and a video >HERE< with Garrett Oliver..

From the breeders of Citra and Simcoe.. sounds like a promising hop :icon_drool2:


----------



## mje1980 (5/8/14)

How many tropical fruit hops do we need


----------



## Tahoose (5/8/14)

Sounds great for a summer Saison..


----------



## Spiesy (5/8/14)

mje1980 said:


> How many tropical fruit hops do we need


43


----------



## Yob (6/8/14)

Spiesy said:


> 43


42 is the answer mate.. 42


----------



## indica86 (17/8/14)

Papaya hops? Cool.


----------



## Yob (17/2/15)

Brewing with this on Friday night, going to go a heavy Cube addition, maybe 150-180g. 

May well be a black IPA yet, Its going to be a confusing brewday, I need 50L of a Heather ale and 50L of a Black IPA from the one mash :blink: The Equinox is destined for one of the IPA's


----------



## Mardoo (17/2/15)

Sounds great. I'd love to chuck some in a saison if the lime and green pepper could be brought out. Papaya, weeeeelllll...


----------



## Yob (23/6/15)

I tried my first batch of this last night, had a little force carbed PET.. 

Yep, Im in love, wonderfully floral but not over the top, my greatest critic called it "Delicious", this was a batch done from 1/3 Pils 1/3 Pale and 1/3 wheat from menort so has a light body and the Equinox really punched through.

I did a triple batch, 3 cubes with 3 different hops (I just *CANT* single hop), this cube was 50g Simcoe and 100g Equinox all cube hopped, with I think 50g dry hopped. 

Vic Case Swappers will get the opportunity to sample this as its the Drinking Keg for the Bummock. 
:icon_drunk:


----------



## wide eyed and legless (23/6/15)

I thought this was going to be a thread about balancing eggs.


----------



## bradmccoy (17/8/15)

Yob said:


> I tried my first batch of this last night, had a little force carbed PET..
> 
> Yep, Im in love, wonderfully floral but not over the top, my greatest critic called it "Delicious", this was a batch done from 1/3 Pils 1/3 Pale and 1/3 wheat from menort so has a light body and the Equinox really punched through.
> 
> ...


This is good to read. I've got a bunch of equinox, simcoe and ella that I'm planning to use for an IPA. Never used equinox before. Was thinking of doing about 50g late hop and 50g dry hop, with similar quantities of simcoe and mostly use ella for dry hopping.


----------



## Yob (17/8/15)

I'll be round shortly...


----------



## Dan Pratt (17/8/15)

dry hopped a red X ale on the weekend with 56g Equinox into 20L.

There was still a bunch of yeast at the surface that hadnt dropped out as usual with 001 so i think it will require a keg hop aswell with a similar amount.


----------



## bradmccoy (18/8/15)

Pratty1 said:


> There was still a bunch of yeast at the surface that hadnt dropped out as usual with 001 so i think it will require a keg hop aswell with a similar amount.


I've still not used 001. I though it was meant to be quite a clean yeast. Surprised to hear it doesn't clear out too well.


----------



## sponge (18/8/15)

Tis a clean yeast (001/1056), but I've found it hangs around a little longer than 051/1272 which I favour for American ales.


----------



## Spiesy (18/8/15)

bradmccoy said:


> I've still not used 001. I though it was meant to be quite a clean yeast. Surprised to hear it doesn't clear out too well.


Clean tasting yeast isn't necessarily related to a high flocculating yeast.


----------



## DJR (12/9/16)

Looks like this variety was briefly renamed back to HBC 366 and now called Ekuanot. Pretty confusing.

https://ychhops.com/varieties/ekuanot-brand-hbc-366-cv

Anyway some just turned up. Smells pretty good, reminds me a bit of Mosaic but a different smell i've never really quite got before.


----------



## DJR (16/9/16)

Currently at hopstand #1 (80c) with a big IPA with basically 50% columbus 50% equinox both 2015 crop pellets in the boil. The smell is pretty good, nice and herbal/earthy from the columbus and definitely a wow factor from the equinox.

Will be interesting to see how this turns out, if the smell of the boil is anything to go by I reckon this hop suits american IPAs for sure.

Recipe if anyone cares

19L batch targeting 1.065 OG / 65IBU

3kg JW Trad Ale
2kg Best Vienna
200g Cara-Red
100g Cara-Aroma

Mashed single infusion 67C

60m boil, 10g CaSO4 added

8g Columbus 16% @ 20m
8g Equinox 14.6% @20m
28g Columbus 16% @10m
28g Equinox 14.6% @10m
5g Brewbrite @ 10m

Hopstand #1 - chill to 75C and add
28g Columbus 16%
28g Equinox 14.6%
Wait 15 mins then chill to 60C for Hopstand #2 and add
28g Equinox 14.6%
28g Cascade 8%

US-05 yeast

So after this i still have Loral for something else new to try and i have Hallertau Tradition i've not used before to try out as well...
So many hops, so little time to brew


----------



## Yob (16/9/16)

dont be scared to dry/keg hop with a bit of equinox..

yum


----------



## DJR (16/9/16)

Yob said:


> dont be scared to dry/keg hop with a bit of equinox..
> 
> yum


Just put this in the fermenter now, bugger me it is resinous and dank at the moment. Doesn't surprise me when Equinox is meant to have one of the highest oil contents known (probably only beaten by Galaxy?)... even washing the pot was hard there was so much resin everywhere!

I reckon i'll dry hop this as well but i want to see how much aroma survives 80% of the primary ferment first and then i'll figure it out. Good to know it works well as a dry hop, not all hops work well for that IMO

at 14.6% alpha a little bit of this goes a long way esp with the 16% columbus i was using...


----------



## Yob (17/9/16)

DJR said:


> I reckon i'll dry hop this as well but i want to see how much aroma survives 80% of the primary ferment first and then i'll figure it out. Good to know it works well as a dry hop, not all hops work well for that IMO


it lasts well, Ive had many a keg of equinox from cube hopping Ive not wanted/_needed _further..

but, you know... more

if kegging... drink first 5 then a 30g keg hop... bombing youll write home to mumma about..

essentially, from my POV, can do no wrong with any addition, very much like Citra in its versatility and wow's


----------



## DJR (22/9/16)

One word... wow. Dry hopped with about 30g at the moment from yesterday and 15g today. SG is down to sub 1.015. The "dank" has kinda gone, now it has an intense grapefruit/stonefruit/melon/herbal combo I've not tasted in a beer before. So the combo with Columbus in an IPA i reckon has worked well

Would do again... only problem is i've already used up more than half the half pound I bought :unsure:


----------



## Yob (8/2/17)

Now named

EKUANOT

what the holy hell is with all the re naming of hops lately.. makes me crazy..


----------



## Mardoo (8/2/17)

It'll be "Octonaut" by next year.


----------



## peekaboo_jones (8/2/17)

Eye eye captain barnacles


----------



## Dan Pratt (8/2/17)

i heard on the brewing network podcast that re-naming is based on poor performing hops with the industry and they mentioned equinox to be on the renaming list. 

Ive used it and will again, it was pretty good.


----------



## Yob (8/2/17)

I love the hop, particularly as a dry hop but anywhere from 40 in is golden


----------



## MartinOC (8/2/17)

Are you sure someone hasn't had a dislexya moment with their spelinge?


----------



## Lyrebird_Cycles (8/2/17)

indica86 said:


> Papaya hops? Cool.


IMO American hops often have a papaw (papaya to septics) character, especially when used in high quantities.

It happens to be a character I dislike intensely which might be why I notice it so frequently.


----------



## manticle (8/2/17)

Do you find it tastes a bit plasticcy LC?

I find a few tropical orange coloured fruits give me a plastic association I don't like. Pawpaw is one, mango can be another, as can canteloupe/rockmelon.

OT except that the pawpaw description also puts me off a bit.


----------



## Mardoo (9/2/17)

Yep, I definitely get the same thing from pawpaw flavours sometimes. We may be organoleptically separated at birth


----------

